# Digitrax Zephyr Xtra expansion question



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello,
I am looking to get started in DCC. I've decided on the DCS51 Zephyr Xtra. What I am confused on is that when I want to expand, what and how do I do this?

The Zephyr comes with a 3amp power supply. If I wanted to upgrade to get maybe 5 or 8 amps, what do I need? Does the 3amps of the Zephyr count towards that 5/8 amp goal? Or is that power supply only going to power the zephyr and that will only act as a throttle?

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Nate:
Let me see if I can explain:
The Zephyr will only ever put out 3 amps no matter what you try and put in it.
You can add boosters and other devices to the Zephyr threw the loconet.
When you add a booster you will need a power supply for that booster and the booster, and it will need to go to a seperate block or Zone.
It will not add up, a 3amp Zephyr and a 8 amp booster will not add up too 11amps.
The Zephyr is a command station and it has a power supply that feeds it (the Zephyr power supply is only used on the Zephyr and nothing else)


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

So, If I wanted 8 amps, I could use the DB200+ (or opto, not sure what that is) with the PS514 - the power supply to power it, with the Zephyr acting as a command station and throttle?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes and No: 
Your right, you can use DB200 Plus, DB200 Opto, or a DCS200
But you will need to a PS2012 power supply, the PS514 only puts out 5amps.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Now just to explain again Sean....... ROTFWL!!!


Sorry for the hijack a bit of an inside joke.


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Yes and No:
> Your right, you can use DB200 Plus, DB200 Opto, or a DCS200
> But you will need to a PS2012 power supply, the PS514 only puts out 5amps.


Ok thanks for the great info. I'm asking, not arguing, but is Digitrax's website misleading then, this is from the PS514 page on their site...
"For Use With
5 Amp and 8 Amp Starter Sets, boosters and command stations and accessories."

What does the 'Opto Equipped' mean on the DB200?


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

Prospect193 said:


> Now just to explain again Sean....... ROTFWL!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hijack a bit of an inside joke.


Were these things described in another thread? If so I apologize. I have found this forum's tools to be similar to pwctoday.com's. The search tool is so terrible and frustrating to use, it a lot of times means duplicate posts for the same questions. Searching is difficult when short words can't be searched. How many times can you search 8 different ways for an answer before just giving up and asking the question again.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

ravex1049 said:


> Were these things described in another thread? If so I apologize. I have found this forum's tools to be similar to pwctoday.com's. The search tool is so terrible and frustrating to use, it a lot of times means duplicate posts for the same questions. Searching is difficult when short words can't be searched. How many times can you search 8 different ways for an answer before just giving up and asking the question again.


Your best bet is to Google search for "site:modeltrainforum.com (search terms)" without the parentheses and quotes.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

You will find Digitrax info can be interpreted many ways. You are correct in asking for actual experience opinions.


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

feldon30 said:


> Your best bet is to Google search for "site:modeltrainforum.com (search terms)" without the parentheses and quotes.


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

JerryH said:


> You will find Digitrax info can be interpreted many ways. You are correct in asking for actual experience opinions.


So the PS514 runs at a possible 8 amps or is limited to 5 amps, making a combo of this and DB200 or DCS200 kinda pointless. per Sean?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Using a 5 amp power supply is just under powering the command stations full ability... So yea pointless!

"Opto Equipped" means that it as optical isolated from the Command Station to the rails, very safe way of eliminating the possibility of feed back voltage or amperage from damaging the Command Station on the DB200 opto.


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you for the helpful information.
How may locos can the 3amp Zephyr run at any one time? 3 or less?
I have a small layout but large enough that I might want to run more.
I was highly encouraged by all the positive recommendations for Digitrax for it's easy upgrades and no need to throw items out to upgrade. But now I am really re-thinking a possible purchase due to what I would call a very high cost to upgrade. I like the Zephyr because of it's low cost and simple setup to get into DCC and for my kids and Digitrax's loconet and pc connectivity. However based on some prices from modeltrainstuff.com...to 'upgrade' to 5 amps it would cost ~$191, which hardly seems worth it to go from 3 to 5 amps and is more money than the entire zephyr costs. The 8amp booster and PS2012 power supply would be ~$303. Digitrax's website seems very misleading on which products work with each other. Sorry for the rant, not sure what to choose.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Check the prices at Yankeedabbler.com

How many trains are you going to run?

will they have sound?


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have 6 locos now, but it's a small layout so only a few will run at once. All are DC now, to be converted to DCC, no sound.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Save some pocket money and get the Zephyr Extra!:thumbsup:
It will do what you need it to do, and when you grow it will grow with you!


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Something arrived in the mail. Hmm!


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Save some pocket money and get the Zephyr Extra!:thumbsup:
> It will do what you need it to do, and when you grow it will grow with you!


Alright you convinced me, thank you.
I might be interested in a sound decoder for a Bachmann Thomas from you in the future.


----------



## wjacob (Nov 26, 2011)

As far as how many locos it will run at one time. I have the digitrax extra and I have had 1 sound loco and 4 others running at same time. I have a smallish layout and haven't tried more at one time.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I have run as many as 4 locos on the zephyr system. Two of them had sound. I had no problems at all on my little layout.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the older DCS50 Zephyr and typically have 6 locos on the track and powered, 4 with sound and running two at once (using a UT2 for the second controller).

The number of locos running at once will depend on the motors installed. All of my locos have newer motors that draw very little current (less than 100mA) as opposed to motors in some older locos that could draw over 500ma each.


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

This is great news, thanks guys.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

I plan on purchasing a Zephyr xtra in the near future. It appears to be a good system with a great price point. The only down side is that it seems to cost more to upgrade than the other systems.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

HardcoreABN said:


> I plan on purchasing a Zephyr xtra in the near future. It appears to be a good system with a great price point. The only down side is that it seems to cost more to upgrade than the other systems.


What upgrades do you mean?


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

just upgrades to have more power. When I move my layout upstairs it will be in a 14x22 room and I am sure I will end up needing more than 3amps since I will prob have 300+ feet of track and several trains.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

HardcoreABN said:


> I plan on purchasing a Zephyr xtra in the near future. It appears to be a good system with a great price point. The only down side is that it seems to cost more to upgrade than the other systems.


Down the road, if I want to expand beyond my Zephyr Xtra, I believe the choices are DB150 or DCS100 which start about $150, which isn't too much less than the Zephyr Xtra to be honest.

Anywho... looking forward to pics of your enlarged layout in progress.


----------

